# Sono la stilista di me stessa



## elielly

sono la stilista di me stessa


----------



## Corsicum

Sans contexte, au sens propre : _Je suis ma(mon) propre styliste = Je suis la(le) styliste de moi même = Je ne me fis qu’à mes goûts. __
_


----------



## elielly

Corsicum said:


> Sans contexte, au sens propre : _Je suis ma(mon) propre styliste = Je suis la(le) styliste de moi même = Je ne me fis qu’à mes goûts. _


merci, je pense que choisirai la deuxième


----------



## Corsicum

Tu as raison, il y a un petit air personnel « Italien » …ton style personnel, la « _griffe linguistique de toi même_ »


----------



## itka

> je pense que choisirai la deuxième


D'un point de vue français, tu aurais tort...
"Je suis la styliste de moi-même" n'est pas une phrase correcte grammaticalement.
Il faudrait dire : _"Je suis ma propre styliste"_
_"Je ne me fie qu'à mes goûts"_... soit, mais ce n'est pas la traduction, c'est une interprétation de ta phrase.

Maintenant, rien ne t'empêche de choisir une phrase incorrecte si elle exprime l'idée que tu veux rendre et si tu cherches l'originalité... Tout dépend de l'usage que tu veux faire de cette phrase.

Je ne mesure pas bien à quel point la phrase italienne est elle-même "déviante" par rapport à "Sono la mia propria stilista".


----------



## Corsicum

Merci Itka pour ton intervention.

Pour moi «_me stessa_ » « _moi-même_ » n’ont pas la même saveur que « _propre _». 

Mais pour contourner ou atténuer l’incorrection on pourrait peut être écrire de façon humoristique en montrant que l'on sait que l'écriture n'est pas correcte :
_Je suis la styliste de_ «_ Moimême_ » …si "_moi-même_" devient un nom _Madame Moimême_
Ou bien hybride :
_Je suis ma propre styliste, pour « moi-même »_


----------



## matoupaschat

Pour être fidèle à l'original et soucieux de la grammaire française, je proposerais bien : "Ma styliste, ... c'est moi" ou quelque chose de ce genre-là .
Tanti saluti dal Belgio .


----------

